# Bent Collet????



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I did a dumb thing when I first starting playing with Nebbie. I started a cut and didn't turn the spindle on. Besides a broken bit, I think I screwed the collet up. Bits won't line up straight, no matter how much I adjust them.

I talked to Ron at Precise Bits (Think and Tinker) and we checked everything out on the spindle, and it all seems ok. He doesn't think the collet is bad, but I ordered a new one anyway ($20), along with a 1/2" one along with a couple new bits. This is also the place Probotix gets their bits from that they sell with their machines. He spent a lot of time on this.

I also had a bit come out of the spindle while it was running, making some more firewood. The bit was fine so I'm assuming that it wasn't tightened up good enough.

Any ideas??

HJ

Gonna be a technician AND a nerd .......... scary


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Tightening the bit is one thing my students often don't do well enough. On a few occasions I've simply been distracted during the process and failed to put the wrench on it after hand tightening. A human mistake. Hopefully we'll both make fewer like these as we gain experience. 

In LinuxCNC there is a spindle On/OFF button I like to click on right before I run a job. If the router is powered ON it will come on. If the router is OFF then it reminds me to turn it ON. Turn it OFF (in linuxCNC) then RUN the job.

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4D,

Where is that in the program?

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got a new collet from precise bits (Think and Tinker). Put it on, put a bit in, rotates straight. I either had a bad one or I bent it doing something stupid. Will see if it holds when I cut something.

HJ

Troubleshooting Technician


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Got a new collet from precise bits (Think and Tinker). Put it on, put a bit in, rotates straight. I either had a bad one or I bent it doing something stupid. Will see if it holds when I cut something.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Troubleshooting Technician


The wonderful world of learning lol . John don't feel bad as I'm sure everyone has made a few mistakes . I know of a guy who left material on the bed of his laser and when the laser went to automatic park mode it got jammed up against it and bent the gantry . Thankful it was repairable , and luckily for me he mentioned it so I wouldn't make the same mistake . 
It amazes me how fast things can go south , but I guess it's all part of the learning curve .
Glad to hear your new toy is ok


----------

